# Weekday service



## ChariotsofFire (Apr 2, 2010)

Are weekday worship services a violation of the RPW? The day prescribed in Scripture for corporate worship is the Lord's Day (Sunday). This is not to say that we can not worship on other days with believers, but there is something special about worship on the Lord's Day. 

It seems wrong to have a "Sunday service" on another day. Our church has a worship service just like a Sunday service. As a corporate worship service, our church requires that we go. It bothers me, but I'm not quite sure if I am thinking correctly on the issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2010)

Josh,

If a weekday or Saturday service replaces the Lord's Day service, that is a problem, and a clear violation of the RPW. If a weekday or Saturday service is held in addition to the Lord's Day service, and attending one of those other services is considered fulfilling your Lord's Day obligation, that is also a violation of the RPW. However, if there is a weekday or Saturday service it is not necessarily a violation of the RPW. It depends on the reason for gathering.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Apr 2, 2010)

What if the elders expect us to attend a Good Friday service and the Lord's Day service? This seems like our consciences are being bound.


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2010)

Some other elders or pastors may want to weigh in on this. According to my conviction, the only required corporate meeting is on the Lord's Day. Now, there may be extenuating circumstances that would compel members to attend another meeting, but those circumstances should be rare. Josh, you don't need to answer this question here, but how confessional is your church? What would the biblical and confessional reason be for more mandatory meetings outside of the Lord's Day?


----------



## JML (Apr 2, 2010)

ChariotsofFire said:


> What if the elders expect us to attend a Good Friday service and the Lord's Day service? This seems like our consciences are being bound.


 
Did you covenant with the church upon membership to attend all stated services of the church?


----------



## dudley (Apr 2, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> ChariotsofFire said:
> 
> 
> > What if the elders expect us to attend a Good Friday service and the Lord's Day service? This seems like our consciences are being bound.
> ...



I concur with the question that brother John Lanier stated to you..what did you promise in your membership vows and covenant?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 2, 2010)

Having a weekday service doesn't seem to breach the RPW, but requiring attendance does, In my humble opinion. There is only one Lord of the conscience.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Apr 2, 2010)

dudley said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > ChariotsofFire said:
> ...


 
I don't remember taking any vows. We just transferred our membership when we joined the church. The church order allows for "special services"

"The Consistory shall call the congregation together for corporate worship twice on each Lord's Day. Special services may be called in observance of Christmas Day, Good Friday, Ascension Day, a day of prayer, the national Thanksgiving Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day, as well as in times of great distress or blessing. Attention should also be given to Easter and Pentecost on their respective Lord's Days.."

My impression in speaking with the elders is that the congregation is expected to attend all services held at the church.

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




chbrooking said:


> Having a weekday service doesn't seem to breach the RPW, but requiring attendance does, In my humble opinion. There is only one Lord of the conscience.


 
Can we require attendance to Lord's Day corporate worship?


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2010)

ChariotsofFire said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...



Yes, the church can require attendance on the Lord's Day.

It seems that your church has a policy for requiring attendance on these "special" days. I wonder whether they allow exceptions for matters of conscience. For instance, many believers have a scruple about observing Christmas, and even Good Friday. New Year's Eve and Ascension Day seem suspect to me also. Perhaps you should talk to your elders.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a mid-week prayer service at my church. However, it is strictly a prayer service; not a mini-Sunday service. If my members only attend services on the Sabbath then that's fine by me. I will not yoke the consciences of God's people with the commandments of men. Though I do enjoy our prayer meetings and would love to see them there.


----------

